# It Works - Wraps



## sammiebz (Sep 7, 2011)

So I was recently introduced to the It Works! Body Wraps. I actually tested one out yesterday but I won't know my end results until 72 hours after my wrap. It's basically a detox from the outside in, and it's suppose to help you lose inches off your abdomen area, legs, arms and chin. I only used it for my abdominal area. I was wondering if anyone else has seen or tried out this product? I would love to hear reviews! Thanks





This is what the package looks like.


----------



## DreamWarrior (Sep 13, 2011)

No... I've never heard of it?

How do you think it went??  Did you notice anything?? Feel any different??


----------



## sammiebz (Sep 13, 2011)

Hey Dream!

It basically works as a detox. Detoxing your body from the outside in, and shrinks your fat cells so you end up losing inches. Results can last 2-6 months or forever if you keep a healthier life style... I lost a total of 6" and i actually just did my before and after pics... i'll post it for you to see... dont be gross out because my stomach is not pretty LOL


----------



## DreamWarrior (Sep 13, 2011)

Yes - please, I am always skeptical about the before/after pics on product websites! LOL!


----------



## sammiebz (Sep 13, 2011)

Did my picture not come up?? I'll post it again...


----------



## DreamWarrior (Sep 13, 2011)

Oh! Those are yours!! LOL!! I thought they were from the site...

AWESOME!!

How often did you use them? 1 wrap = 1 application?

Did you diet? Extra water intake? Anything?


----------



## sammiebz (Sep 13, 2011)

LOL... yes these are MY personal results... lol I could post the pics before i cropped them, but they are huge pics and i haven't sized them down... But I wouldn't lie about these... i was really embarrassed to even post these to my FB page... I let myself get too comfy with food...not any more though! I'm going to get my sexy back! LOL


----------



## DreamWarrior (Sep 13, 2011)

Yeah, I know the feeling.

Kudos to you for posting those pics!  Actually, they're not that bad! 








> Originally Posted by *sammiebz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ... I let myself get too comfy with food...


----------



## giggles1972 (Oct 13, 2011)

I actually have them but have yet to try them. I won them at a vendor bingo event. Maybe I'll give it a try this weekend. I am very sensitive to products that's why I have not tried it yet. I always get scared with something new.


----------



## sammiebz (Oct 13, 2011)

Oh how cool you won it! I would definitely try it for the minimum amount, 45 minutes... especially if you're sensitive to certain things, only do it for 45 minutes... I had a friend buy one and she was also sensitive, but she didn't get an allergic reaction... it just depends I guess... Hopefully you'll have a good experience with it =) Let me know if you need some pointers....


----------



## Dragonfly (Oct 15, 2011)

This concept has been around for years. It's not the herbs you rub on your body, its the plastic wrap that helps your body sweat.

Boxers and MMA use a plastic sweat suit and exercise to lose several pounds to make their weigh in.

But the weight comes right back on...

$99? You're better off buying a few boxes of Saran Wrap - will do the same temporary job.


----------



## sammiebz (Oct 15, 2011)

Dragonfly -  This isn't a WATER WEIGHT loss like you are describing. With these wraps, you cannot sweat or it will interfere with the products getting pushed back out your pores. These wraps are desgined to detox your body, shrink your fat cells causing you to lose inches. AND WATER is a must, you have to drink 1/2 your body weight in ounces to flush out the toxins. So, do the wraps work? Yes they do... Are they water weight? NO they aren't. Any weight can come back without any lifestyle change with any weight loss/inch loss program you use, even lipo suction, the fat will come back if  you don't change your life style..


----------



## Dragonfly (Oct 15, 2011)

The company recommends using saran wrap to "hold" the wrap in place.

Of course your body is going to perspire when it has plastic restricting it.

When you lose weight in perspiration, you lose inches.

In order to shrink fat cells you can diet, exercise, or both.

If you need to change your lifestyle to accomodate the few inches you might lose from the wrap, why not just diet and exercise and save the $99?


----------



## Darla (Oct 16, 2011)

Is that you in the #5 post?   I dunno it looks like the after is similar to the before.  

For $99 it seems like snake oil.  A product like this without exercise or a sensible diet  just seems like a waste.

Evidently not everyone is happy with it   http://www.ripoffreport.com/weightloss-programs/it-works-body-wraps/it-works-body-wraps-it-works-dfa86.htm


----------



## sammiebz (Oct 16, 2011)

Dragonfly - yes we recommend you use Saran wrap to hold it so yo cann.comfortably move around with the wrap on. I didn't sweat with the wrap plus saran wrap on. Of course everyone is skeptical, so you can beleive what you will. I've tried the products and they are working for me. I wouldn't promote somethinf that didn't work... but like I said believe what you will... Some people need more motivation to work out and eat better, like me... I use to work out 6 days a week, diet and not changes in my tummy area... and there are people out there who don't have the time to work out or just plain lazy... I didn't pay $99 for mine.. I joined and paid 59...Might not suit you, but it suits alot of other people... Darla - it's designed to detox your body through your pores, and doesn't work the same for everyone.. not everyone losses what they want and not everyone is consistant with it... but like any other weight loss program of course you HAVE to keep a healthier lifestyle...


----------



## pandy1021 (Oct 20, 2011)

[spam link deleted]

Does wraps really effective on all women? Or it needs a bit of work and help from exercises or whatsoever like a physical activity to make it more effective?


----------

